# what's your thoughts on this please



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a beautiful Sig P6, from all the p6's I've seen this one was like truly hand picked and beautiful, with four mag's, a custom leather IWB holster (great quality), and the holster from galco that goes on a shoulder rig... but just the holster part (My shoulder rig is for my 1911 so that stays), oh and I have the nice old school sig box for it too. What do you all think I can get out of it? Both trade value and cash value please. I have pic's but I'm not sure if they got posted with this or not so I'll have to come back and check....


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Okay so I can't figure out this picture thing..... I'm only 26 but all this technology stuff makes me feel old and just plain dumb some days. Here's my link to my photobucket = theboxjpg.jpg picture by shawndewey - Photobucket


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I think $600 would be a fair asking price. With the extra mags, I wouldn't take less than $550. Is there anything in particular you are looking for in the way of a trade ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> what's your thoughts on this please


In a word....

Don't


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> In a word....
> 
> Don't


Why do you say Don't?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> Why do you say Don't?


Why sell it?

If the gun is as nice as you say it is, I'd just keep it. I have a feeling you'd regret getting rid of it.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

hud35500 said:


> I think $600 would be a fair asking price. With the extra mags, I wouldn't take less than $550. Is there anything in particular you are looking for in the way of a trade ?


I have several things on my wish list but nothing truly narrowed. I want to look at a M&P, gen4 glock19, XD, I'd like a four or three inch barreled .357/.38, a mini draco or maybe even a regular draco (I'd like to SBR it), I'd like a Beretta m9 (I have the storm carbine and it takes the same mag's) or a cougar even.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> Why sell it?
> 
> If the gun is as nice as you say it is, I'd just keep it. I have a feeling you'd regret getting rid of it.


I like it don't get me wrong...... but for the size and weight of it and the amount of ammo, it just seems out dated. I'd like something with more rounds.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Based on what I have seen on Gunbroker, a P6 in excellent condition with extra mags may fetch anywhere between $400 and $450. It is a P6 which is less desireable than the P225. A P225 in excellent condition will fetch between $500 and $600. The new equivalent to the Sig P225/P6 is the P239. You can pick up a P239 for $650 if you shop around.

By the way, I agree with VAMarine. If you sell this P6, you will regret your decsion down the road. I would recommend you keep it. It is a great little pistol.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

i have a 226 in 9mm got 2 of the Mec-Gar flush fit 18 round mags no problems with any of my mags in 3000 rounds they also make a 20 round mag for 9mm but I don't like the looks of it sticks out too much for my liking but, I think that keeps it in the game with the other pistols. Im with VAMarine as well I know i'd regret it.


----------



## bingoke (Apr 26, 2009)

LoneWolf, one advice from an old timer: don't sell the Sig. Wait until you have enough money to buy what you want.
I know what I'm saying son, been there, done that....
Good luck!


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep it. It'll haunt you if you offload it. If I had half the guns back I have sold for whatever reason.......


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for you all's advice and worries. But truly I'm ready to get ride of her. If I can find someone that will trade me a Gen4 glock19 or give me $550 for her then she's gone.


----------

